# How old are we?



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Just for the fun of it, let's see where the ages of MLSers now fall.

OK. Let's keep it simple.

1. How old are you and when did you start in large scale (or how many years have you been in large scale)?

I am 71 years old.

I started in large scale in 1997.

I think we will be surprised at how old we have become.

Cheers,

Jerry


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Those numbers mean little Jerry. Today I am 91, I think! Ran the trimmer yesterday, then mowed. Afternoon I worked on the 63 Galaxie, got the door panels back on, did take it for a run. Did run a train some in the evening till the bugs drove me inside. Too much for a old guy!


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry McColgan said:


> For those who choose to respond let's just use plus or minus numbers over or under 70. For instance if you are 78 that would be +8 and if you are 40 that would be -30. This way if anyone wants an accurate count they can simply add the totals divided by the number of responses.
> 
> 
> 
> Jerry


Jerry, im not following your math there! 
if we wanted an average, we would add up the total responses, in actual ages, 78, 40, etc..then divide by number of responses..Im not sure how your +8 and -30 system works..
but I'll play anyway! 

Im 46, which is -24 in Jerrys system.
been into Large Scale since I was 30.

Scot


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Scottychaos said:


> Jerry, im not following your math there!
> if we wanted an average, we would add up the total responses, in actual ages, 78, 40, etc..then divide by number of responses..Im not sure how your +8 and -30 system works..
> but I'll play anyway!
> 
> ...


Hi Scot,

You made more sense than I did so let's go with your way. How old are you and how long have you been into Large Scale (either your age or the year you started Large Scale)?

That better? 

Thanks,

Jerry


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Not sure how to fig. this.. We are 70 +10, but just got off of roof and trimmed some tree hanging down and remove a box of Lemons off of a tree that also hanging over the roof.. Clean out the sump cooler and make it ready for the summer so now just add and a feel like 10 yr's. to the plus 10. Lol.. Another words now feel like 90 like Jerry B.....we are old. 
Also. we are still working on Trolley line and Wilsonville new pad off and on.

Oh... been in large scale somewhere over 15 yr's.


----------



## Peter Eaton (Mar 11, 2015)

I'm 77 been in G scale since 1995 and started my outdoor garden railway in 2001 now have 1750' of track in my back yard. Started with Lionel in 1946 changed to HO in 1952. Wonderful hobby


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

Well, I'm too old!! That translates to 78. Started my backyard railroad about 11 or 12 years ago.

Ed Headington


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

The odds were against me, I'm 65, started G in the mid oughts ... 20 ought 4, took a couple of years off to beat advanced lung cancer, lost most of my hair and on some days all of my energy. Big 'plans for the day' have accumulated while sitting on the stoop tossing peanuts can make for a pleasant day.

This year the whole railroad rises 2 feet! I have the supplies, but see above....
I'd like to add an On3 loop while I'm at it. See how they accumulate? 
Happy Rails,
John


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Too young for Rachel Welch, too old for Jennifer Lawrence :-D

Call it early 50's, I've been in LS since 1998


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

69 years old. Got my first LGB starter set in 1985. Progressed to live steam in 2013.

Have played with trains since I was two years old. Biggest train - locomotive weighed 65 tons; gross train weight was around 450 tons. Didn't own it, but still got to play with it. Smallest train - basic Marklin Z scale starter set. No regrets either.

Have fun,
David Meashey


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Old enough to know better, and young enough to still enjoy it!


----------



## LGBFanatic (Mar 31, 2011)

32 years old

Got into LGB about 5 years ago. Enjoying it ever since!


----------



## JPCaputo (Jul 26, 2009)

32 years old as well. Got into large scale in 2009 and a Ruby LS as well.
Have HO, and N since I can remember, always wanted LGB and Lionel, finally have some of both.


----------



## wigginsn (Jan 9, 2008)

49 yrs old. Started in 2007, so that makes 8 yrs playing with large scale. I think..


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

59 , 8 yrs


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

55, started in '09. Had an HO layout as a teen, so I'm reliving my childishness.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I got my first train in December of 1940, when I was 6 months old. It was, obviously, a pre war Lionel, used. They have been a major interest ever since.

I'm 74. It was in 1980 when I got my first "G" gauge--LGB.



Chuck


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Our ages were brought up back in 2010 and I posted a "Poll" in the Poll forum at that time. I only asked for age decade and then just to prove that we are also a bunch of clowns I added some other options as follows:

0 to 19
20 to 29
30 to 39
40 to 49
50 to 59
60 to 69
70 to 79
80 to 89
90 to oh dear!
Don't know
Don't care
Old enough
Not old enough
None of your business
I don't do polls
None of the above
All of the above

After a couple of weeks I collected the info and created an Excel spreadsheet and graph. See below:

The bottom third is a graph of the numerical data and a couple of lines showing the number of replies that fit the non-numerical data.

135 members responded with "real" (allegedly) answers and 29 proved that there are clowns amongst us. For a total number of responses of 164.
The average age of the 135 that provided "real" (truthfully or not) ages, was 52.56.

To explain the upper portion I'll explain the middle row: it indicates that 29 responses fell in the 50 to 59 age group (21.48%), with 58 in the groups less than 50 (42.96%) and 48 in the groups 60 and over (35.56%)

3 of the clowns amongst us indicated they don't know their age and 2 claimed they are all ages as well as "don't know", "don't care", are both "old enough and "not old enough" and think it is all "none of our business".

I felt that getting 164 responses was pretty good!


----------



## jimhoot (Mar 21, 2015)

I'm 57 
Just getting started with our large scale Garden train.
I have had a train around the Christmas tree since I was 3.
My younger brother and I received matching Lionel trains for Christmas in 1960.
They were both stolen in 1977. 
But I had a new set by Christmas that year.


----------



## 1111 (Oct 20, 2008)

52 and in large scale since 1998, Lionel prior to that.


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

69 here! 
Been in G scale about 25 years.

Don


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

67
started Large Scale in 1987 -- 28 years
started Live Steam in 1991 -- 24 years


----------



## Joe Johnson (Jan 2, 2008)

Wanda looked it up for me and I'm 68. Laid my first track in 2003.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

eheading said:


> Well, I'm too old!! That translates to 78. Started my backyard railroad about 11 or 12 years ago.
> 
> Ed Headington


At 77, just a year younger than Ed..... Started G gauge in '99 after getting back into the hobby after 50 years by running HO at the San Diego Club in Balboa Park for 2 years. Because we're on the list to move into an Independent Living Senior Center, the G gauge has been sold and we've moved lightly into O gauge to run at the local mall each month... 

Trains "R" still phun. 

And there are still soooooooooooo many good friends in the hobby. 

Jerry Barnes ain't 91 either.


----------



## DennisB (Jan 2, 2008)

I turn 70 this month and started in 2000, so 14 years.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

72 in a couple months. A little 1/32 and then all 1/29 since 1995.


----------



## SLemcke (Jun 3, 2008)

56, got started in G scale after a show on HGTV hosted by the garden guy in 2002.
Steve


----------



## rntfrmme (May 23, 2013)

I'm 59 been in large scale about three years.....bill


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Semper Vaporo said:


> Our ages were brought up back in 2010 and I posted a "Poll" in the Poll forum at that time. I only asked for age decade and then just to prove that we are also a bunch of clowns I added some other options as follows:
> 
> 0 to 19
> 20 to 29
> ...


very interesting, thanks for the data!
in 2010 the average age was 52.
I just did a calculation on the new data from this thread, and the average age, so far, is 63!
although that's only with 23 replies so far..that could change as more people respond.
It's possible the retired guys are more likely to reply early!  which could skew the early data.

Scot


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

i am 63 
got my first LGB starter set (freight) either at christmas 1969 or at christmas 1970.
(all components of the set are still in use)
so that makes 44 or 45 full years in the hobby.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I should point out that when I did the poll waybackwhen... the forum allowed one to create a series of checkboxes to click-on for people to select and then the system tallied the results for others to see (and you were only allowed to "vote" just once). That is why I indicate there were so many responses even though there were a lot fewer actual text replies to the poll. Too bad that feature has gone away as it made it a lot easier for people to respond without actually posting a text reply.


----------



## backyardRR (Aug 14, 2012)

65 later this year.
Started with Lionel as a kid, moved to HO as a teenager. Left trains
for sports, college, girls (not necessarily in that order). After getting married and buying a house got back into HO. Still into HO. 
When I retired 3 years ago I combined my love of trains and gardening into my current Knackered Valley G "scale" Railroad.


----------



## John Corradini (Jan 2, 2008)

Turned 83 in march 
Started G scale in 98.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

No offense guys, but with one site announcing your birthday (keeps you safe since hackers don't know your birth year), and this post asking your age, you have put some vital information on the web. (like your complete birth date)

Why use a handle instead of your real name if you are going to publish your birthdate?

As Todd Brody put: Old enough to know better.

Greg


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Greg

You are assuming we gave correct information. Each of my multiple personalities has a different age and often a different geolocation. Many people from work [before I retired] believed I was TDY to the Earth.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Not everybody uses a handle to hide behind... I use it because it is more unique than my name. My name is on a Wanted for Murder poster in South Carolina, but the miscreant did it the same year my grandfather was born, so I can assure you that "I" am not the one wanted in that regard.

My name is also that of a philanthropist in the Tennessee and Kentucky area and I don't want to sully his excellent character by stepping on his coat tails.


Revealing one's birth date is something we should be wary of... not that it is all that dangerous on this particular forum to do so, but it could be harvested here and combined with other harvested info here and on other sites and used for untoward purposes by the gross dimwits of the world.


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

69 years old. Had a G scale RR since 1986. 
At a point where I am considering down scaling and moving back indoors.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Jim, you crack me up, I like your sense of humor!

Semp: not a dig against handles, my intent was to point out where people have gone on and on about "needing" a handle to avoid spam, etc, but will post their age.

Regards, Greg


----------



## HaBi Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

61, got a Marx 027 about 55 years ago. Started G gauge about 5 years ago.

Most poll "averages" use the median answer, not the mean. The mean is what you get when you add everything up and divide by the number of responses, and extremes can affect it such as house prices that include a single mansion worth $80,000,000. Median is the mid-point, where 1/2 are higher and 1/2 are lower.

the other Rodney


----------



## thequietdutchman (Jun 30, 2014)

20 Year's old, almost 21. Started with an LGB Starter kit in 2004 for christmas. Picked my G Scale addiction back up in 2012 and started collecting. Got my USA Trains Big Boy #4004 on 9th of July 2015.

Been a large train fan my whole life, i love watching (I know it sounds stupid) the old thomas the tank engine episodes from back in the day where they used the small marklin engines, not all the today's animation stuff. i hate it.

Keep on Track!
Dean Wolfs


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

thequietdutchman said:


> 20 Year's old, almost 21. Started with an LGB Starter kit in 2004 for christmas. Picked my G Scale addiction back up in 2012 and started collecting. Got my USA Trains Big Boy #4004 on 9th of July 2015.
> 
> Been a large train fan my whole life, i love watching (I know it sounds stupid) the old thomas the tank engine episodes from back in the day where they used the small marklin engines,
> 
> ...


Hi Dean,

Move over, 

It doesn't sound stupid for a 20 year old to enjoy Thomas The Tank, I'm a 71 year old who started with an LGB Starter Set in 1997(?) and got a slightly used USA Trains Big Boy #4000 in 20??. Poor BB just gets to run back & forth along an 11 foot wall but I love the majesty of watching and listening to it.

I still get a kick out of occasionally watching Thomas the Tank on TV. 

Watching Thomas on TV or watching an LGB Starter Set or watching a USAT or MTH Big Boy, it's all the same. It's using our imagination to enhance the joy of life.

Cheers,

Jerry


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Semper Vaporo said:


> I should point out that when I did the poll waybackwhen... the forum allowed one to create a series of checkboxes to click-on for people to select and then the system tallied the results for others to see (and you were only allowed to "vote" just once). That is why I indicate there were so many responses even though there were a lot fewer actual text replies to the poll. Too bad that feature has gone away as it made it a lot easier for people to respond without actually posting a text reply.


*That was my original plan for this poll. I have just been told it may still be possible. Too late for this poll but perhaps the next poll about something.*


----------



## Cmorais (Mar 11, 2013)

I'm 58 and bought my first G train in 2010.

José Morais 
Headmaster of the Lapa Furada RR


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

thequietdutchman said:


> Got my USA Trains Big Boy #4004 on 9th of July 2015.
> 
> Keep on Track!
> Dean Wolfs


Greg E -- The Dutchman has got us both beat. He showed us pictures of a damaged engine box that he will not have for another month!!!

I hope he meant the 9th of May 2015. If not, I need to check in with him and find out what I am buying next.

Dean... this is typical bad American humor. Welcome to MLS.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Jim, ever since you mentioned your TDY assignment, I've had a burning question. I apologize for speaking out of turn, but you brought it up. On your home planet, do they use live steam, R/C, or rail-powered? 

;}


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Cliffy

On my home planet we have risen above any of the traditional power sources used here. We have successfully miniaturized the Turboencabulator by making the novertrunnions about 1.1mm in size. This unit can be fitted into almost any locomotive. For a better understanding of this technology watch this video
==> 




Also see the data sheets from General Electric here ==> http://www.turboencabulator.info/


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Hahahhaaah!
I also liked "The Gnarly Wank Shaft Spudulator," LOL!!


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

57
been at g scale (LGB) since.....1985


----------



## MyMiniatureWorlds (May 3, 2015)

I'm 38. Started just this year. Seems there's a lot I can learn from you 

I did smaller scales before. TT scale when I was a kid. And the N-scale for about 8 years now.

***

And now I understand why I'm a Junior member and you're all Senior members


----------



## Beddhist (Dec 17, 2013)

56. Track laying is less than half complete after a little more than a year. Had a large HO layout with my brothers when I was a kid.


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

*Retired as of July 1*

72
Doing 1:29 since 2009.

HO from about 30 when girlfriend gave me an HO set for Xmas to about 45 when we divorced.

American Flyer from about 5 to 12 when the family moved to the burbs, I started high school, etc.

And I'll keep doing it, til I get it right.

JackM


----------



## david bunn (Jan 4, 2008)

Sixty seven but my wife is convinced that I am only ten!


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

66 years old. Started in Large Scale in 1995


----------



## rwjenkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Older than I once was, younger than I'll be, that's not unusual.

Or, to be more specific, 43. Been in large scale/live steam since 2004, after a few years of dabbling in N scale and growing up with HO before that.


----------



## Joe Johnson (Jan 2, 2008)

I forgot the question.....


----------



## on30gn15 (May 23, 2009)

Hey Y'all;
Am 52 _(*when* did that much time pass???????) 
_Been doing model trains in some form or another, on and off, for easily 38 of those years. My health is a mess so I'm really slow at everything.
Assuming modeling in large scale is about scale only and not mutually dependent on track gauge, sometime around 2000 I began tinkering with Gn15, haven't yet tried Gnine.
Finally got 45mm gauge trains in 2009.

What are Gn15 and Gnine? you ask.
http://www.gnine.info/pages/intro.html


> "Having fun with model railways in a way you probably never thought of.What is Gnine? An introduction.* Gnine. Pronounced "nine", (the G is silent) is a definition covering the modelling of miniature railways with N gauge track.
> The G stands for GARDEN and so applies to ALL popular garden railway scales. Those typically are considered to be: 7/8", SM32, 1:20.3, 1:22.5, 1:24, 1:32, 1:35 and the various O scales. Though the O scales using N gauge track have been modelled by many people already and don't really need to be covered here.
> Likewise there are many miniature railway gauges. From 3 1/2" sit on trains to 15" gauge lines like The Ravenglass and Eskdale and the railways of Sir Arthur Heywood.
> So, lets put all these scales up against N gauge track and see how they measure up to the prototype*


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gn15
*



Generally Gn15 Models are G scale trains running on HO/OO (16.5 mm/​0.65 in) track, thus representing minimum gauge and miniature railways. Typical models built between 1:20.3 and 1:24,[1] but scales from 1:22.5 to 1:29 have been used. Despite the often contentious scale name debates prevalent in the large scale community, the Gn15 community has universally accepted the term Gn15 as the name for this scale over other possible names.

Click to expand...

*


> *Gn15 modeling is a relatively new phenomenon in the model railroading world. While the idea of this scale has existed for some time, as evidenced by the early efforts of Marc Horovitz, editor of Garden Railways magazine, Gn15 did not gain any measure of popularity until the Sidelines range of models. Following the advent of these kits, a few other lines of kits became available.*


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Double post!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm not telling... but maybe when this therad quiets down and then is revived again a year later (like this time) I might...

what is the topic?


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg Elmassian said:


> I'm not telling...
> 
> what is the topic?


I forgot......oh yeah..........72, started in LS in 1985.


----------



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

Greg Elmassian said:


> I'm not telling... but maybe when this therad quiets down and then is revived again a year later (like this time) I might...
> 
> what is the topic?


But Greg, we have to update this thread each year 'cause we're getting older. Last year I was 48, but this year I'll need to say that I'm 49. And next year I'll need to post again when I turn 50...


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

Currently 55ish been playing with trains since I was 12 first in HO. Got an LGB bobber caboose in the late 80's then an aster live steam climax to pull it...lots of fun!


----------



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

In April 73, still no track down, some health problems, may have to sell everything. Will find out more end of month.

Chuck


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Boy, Jerry... You sure started it.... 

78, counting and started in G gauge in 1999... Sold most of it in May of 2015 and shut the RR down. Kay and I are on the list for a Senior Retirement Living center. Ain't there yet, but we're a'plannin'. They'll even let us set up a train in the lobby now and then.....

However for now... We're running some of that new fangled WiFi O gauge stuff at the local mall with a bunch of them there 3 railers.... 

Runnin's trains with smart phones, iPads and tablets. Whoever hear'da such a thang... 

But it sure is a real blast..


----------



## woodsworks (May 27, 2014)

I'm 43 and been in large scale off and on over a period of maybe 15 years, but only seriously focused on it in the last year or so. Moving house and having kids tends to interrupt progress (and I think there might have been 'getting married' in there somewhere too....shoot, it's been so long I can't remember!), and it's only since the kids are old enough to get involved that my interest has returned.


----------



## crashbig (Aug 29, 2008)

36 and been into trains my whole life, large scale for the last 9 years, and have a very interested 6 year old.


----------



## Sampug394 (Dec 30, 2010)

*Guess i'm young...*

21, soon to be 22, loved trains apparently since I was 2 years old, started into G scale after playing with my late grandfather's attic LGB setup for years growing up. Got my first engine, a chocolate brown cab 1983 Stainz #1, and the collection blossomed from there thanks to an additional grandfather benefactor. I believe it was in 2010, and my first engine was an LGB 2010... Hmm...  Destiny? Irony?


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

60 years old.
Bought Bachmann Big Hauler Rio Grande Southern and 2 LGB passenger cars in 1989. LGB 4 ft. loop. MRC power source.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Every time this subject comes up, I have to go back to see what I said last time, and--doggonnit--my answer keeps changing! What's up with that????? So much for consistency. Sheesh!

Fast approaching #45 (please e-mail for my birthday wish list), and have been in large scale for 40 of those years. I just found home-movie footage of me running a Lionel train in the basement at age 2. I'm pretty sure my parents used a throttle as a pacifier for me, though being the 2nd child, photographic evidence of my childhood in general is quite rare. 

Later,

K


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Kevin;

I feel your pain. I checked mine a while ago, and it says 69. Heck, I'm 70 now! I guess the playing with trains stuff is still fairly accurate.

Have fun,
David Meashey


----------



## John Corradini (Jan 2, 2008)

Will be 84 in a day or two. Time sure does fly when you are having fun playing with trains.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Well, as old as I was, I'm a year older today.


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Happy Birthday Toddalin! Zubi


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Coming up on 62. But I've found it's not the age so much as the mileage.

-TJ


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

zubi said:


> Happy Birthday Toddalin! Zubi


Thanks


----------



## Stefan (Dec 20, 2008)

I can hardly believe, but I am 52! But still playing with toys! So I must be young at heart?


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

ain't telling anybody that in may is my 64th b.day! keep that in mind:my Birthday!!!


----------



## benshell (Oct 1, 2008)

I'm 34, and have been into large scale for about 23 years--since I first saw a garden railroad featured in Model Railroader magazine (I started with HO at age 3). I talked my parents into taking me on the 1993 NGRC tour, and now 23 years later I'm excited to have a layout on tour in the 2016 NGRC (as part of the post-tour in Sacramento).


----------



## arfy (Jan 2, 2008)

About to be 80 started with an LGB set aronnd 1982. have an indoor ceiling mounted layout


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I started in 1999 with a LGB 30th anniversary set (a Birthday gift).
Like the plants in my garden, every time it rains my fleet grows and grows. (I should have lived in a desert)


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Dan Pierce said:


> I started in 1999 with a LGB 30th anniversary set (a Birthday gift).
> Like the plants in my garden, every time it rains my fleet grows and grows. (I should have lived in a desert)


Dan, I live in the desert and the fleet still grew. Almost every night elves would sneak in and leave more trains. Not sure if rain really affects it. 

The only way I could stop it was to move to a Senior Living Center where I couldn't put a layout in or have train storage... 

Sigh..


----------



## jaug (Oct 18, 2011)

*How old are we*

I'm 66 years young, started in F scale in 2007 but previously in HO for about 30 years, started with Lionel as a boy with a hiatus from model trains from about 15 to 26 including a little tour through the jungle courtesy of Richard Nixon from 19 to 25. I find this to be the greatest hobby for creativity and imagination and it encompasses every aspect of skill sets for each individual to explore


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Time for Z scale Stan!


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg Elmassian said:


> Time for Z scale Stan!


Won't that be fun, Greg...... Build a layout in a briefcase..


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

At 63, I have a hard time seeing my HO trains in my office, so Z is out of the question. I just got done spending an hour working on a switch and curve joint so my SW2 would make it past without derailing. Like so many things in life, if I had it to do over, I would have made the table a little bigger and built a layout for my American Flyer. My G layout is on the back patio. I don't think it's been run on since Jerry was here a year ago. Even the HO has set here for the most part without being run. I've come to the realization that I'm a collector, not an operator. Some loose their mind, I've lost my motivation.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Stan, actually you can build something 6 feet long that will handle big boys and pull long trains... and can be portable... if you don't have room for G you might have room for Z.

Greg


----------



## Dick Friedman (Aug 19, 2008)

72 on Friday. Been a model railroad since I was ten -- Lionel, N, G since about 1999.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Stan Cedarleaf said:


> Won't that be fun, Greg...... Build a layout in a briefcase..


Stan, I'm doing a G scale layout in a briefcase. A kiddie park train on Kato N scale chassis! 

Andrew


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

55 last September... Got my first LGB caboose in the late 80s and my aster climax soon after..


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Stan, seriously, are you going completely without trains?


----------



## So_Pac (Oct 15, 2015)

I am 19 and turning 20 in a few weeks. I've been into trains all my life but highly active since 2010 as a volunteer at the Fairplex Garden Railroad.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

One **** of a group of nice people. Good for you.

Greg


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

I have a birthday in a few days. I have to keep calculating whether I am or will be 72 but then I think "who cares."


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

The wife and I are in our 60s. She says that isn't old. i say think about when we were in our teens, we thought 60 was ancient.


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

Just picked up my national park pass for $10 ,good for a lifetime,yes you guessed it right,add 2&#55357;&#56841;


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

you probably wont believe it, but i'm 13 years old. started in LS 3 years ago with a big hauler. since the, have scratchbuilt one loco, bashed others, and accumulated a large amount of USA trains, Aristocraft, Bachmann, LGB, and the old lionel g scale.


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

I am 19 and turning 20 in a few weeks. I've been into trains all my life but highly active since 2010 as a volunteer at the Fairplex Garden Railroad.



Tomahawk & Western RR said:


> you probably wont believe it, but i'm 13 years old. started in LS 3 years ago with a big hauler. since the, have scratchbuilt one loco, bashed others, and accumulated a large amount of USA trains, Aristocraft, Bachmann, LGB, and the old lionel g scale.


Whether 19 or 13, I believe you!

The two of you along with others of your ages are the real future of this great hobby. As the rest of us keep getting older there may be an opportunity for you.

Perhaps you could trade some of your time & effort as a means of adding to your own railroads.

Jerry


----------



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

It took me a while to realize this thread started a year ago. But, it seems to keep on going.
63, been in large scale for about ten years. Had a Lionel set as a kid, HO as a teenager. Lots of train interest most of my life.


----------



## rexcadral (Jan 20, 2016)

42. This is year 2 for my garden railroad.


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

barnmichael said:


> It took me a while to realize this thread started a year ago. But, it seems to keep on going.
> 63, been in large scale for about ten years. Had a Lionel set as a kid, HO as a teenager. Lots of train interest most of my life.


You surprised me in that I find it hard to believe that I started this topic a year ago today.

When I started in Large Scale (about 1997 I think) someone asked questions like these and the responses averaged out about 50 - 55 years old (about my age then).

About 10 years later someone else asked the questions again, and as I recall, the average age had moved up around 60 to 65.

Now the average age seems to have moved up around 70.

I think most of us had expected and hoped that the average age would go down and keep going down.

The downside is that over the years we have lost a lot of very talented people with a tremendous quantity and quality of knowledge and skills they freely shared with everyone.

Most of could readily put together a long list of those (from all over the world) who helped us individually grow in the hobby.

I for one miss those unsung heroes (and friends) a lot.

Jerry


----------



## machiningfool (Nov 15, 2008)

I am Robert Brown, started large scale in 95, scratch by hand, then in 97, built my workshop and went to machines and a CNC mill, lathe etc., then took 9 years to build my house, every once in a while, worked on trains and now, I am working on trains all of the time. Before trains, I built and flew RC aircraft. Been messing with trains since I was 10. I think I need to go to train-ahollics anonymous. I think that I have an obsession. I am 71 and love what I am doing.


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

Jerry McColgan said:


> You surprised me in that I find it hard to believe that I started this topic a year ago today.
> 
> When I started in Large Scale (about 1997 I think) someone asked questions like these and the responses averaged out about 50 - 55 years old (about my age then).
> 
> ...


 jerry, sadly you are right. in 10-15 years, most of the "greats" of model railroading will be gone. and i know the future of model railroading is in my generations hands, but the future is not looking good, considering(after very basic math!) only about 1 in 250 kids has a slight interest in trains,(at most an old ho set put up at christmas) and ONLY about 1 in 600 has an interest like you and me(eat,sleep,breathe trains).


----------



## Cataptrra (Mar 16, 2015)

I started either in 1996 at the ripe age of 40 or 1997 at the age of 41, either way I started in my 40's, I'll be 60 this year {2016}, so that would either be 19 or 20 years in the G sized trains. Although I've been in trains since the age of 2 when my dad brought home an Lionel O gauge set for my birthday, but I was too young to really know anything about it. My late mother had a photo of me with the front of one of the two diesel locomotives it came with in my mouth. So what do you expect at the age of 2 years? ROFL BTW: That loco was almost as big as I was too at that age!

Then I grew up with the real railroads, as I had relatives that worked for both the C&O and L&N lines. And why I was extremely disappointed that when I got into G these lines were extremely limited when it came to locomotives, especially STEAM era, since I had an uncle that worked on and repaired steam loco's for C&O, and another that did it on the L&N line, then he went into repairing diesels when they started coming into being.

My first outdoor layout didn't come until 2009{lived with my late mother-in-law at her home at the time, she was unable to take care of things being 79 and having a lot of medical issues, so wife and I moved in, wife to help with interior cleaning, cooking, all indoor stuff and me with the yard/outside home maintenance}, the next one not until 2012 when we bought and moved into our own place, where we are today. 

Even though we don't own the property it sits on, I can at least landscape and have an outdoor layout and all the neighbors love it! And if I'm out and NOT running a train, they always ask, when are you going to bring a train out?


----------



## ljmalan (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi

I am 84 years old and have been in large scale since 1994. I have been a model railroader since i was 3.
Lou Malandra


----------



## Dunbar (May 5, 2016)

Ok, if I added everybodys ages correctly( factoring an extra year old for the early posts to this topic and eliminating the duplicate postings); our average age is presently 60.24 yrs old.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

WOW! For the 1st time in my life I am above average!


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

Dunbar said:


> Ok, if I added everybodys ages correctly( factoring an extra year old for the early posts to this topic and eliminating the duplicate postings); our average age is presently 60.24 yrs old.


The only thing that matters is total cumulative years. Because as we all know too well, the years do add up.


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

so i am 47 years difference from average age


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well I joined the party late as have not been here in a while and just saw this so I'll add my 2 cents. Started in HO age 10 and been into trains ever since. Got into G scale 1993 and then in 2005 made the jump into LS thanks to Aristo and now I'm more into that than sparkies. Oh ya a young 74 Later RJD


----------



## wsakalaucks (Jan 28, 2019)

1) 33 going on 12. Jumping back into the hobby for the first time since high school now that I’m done with college, have a steady job with summers to myself, and a place to actually run!

2) Got into large scale when I got a battery powered rc Bachmann Big-Hauler (green 4-6-0) set when I was 4. 

Prefer running American trains in late steam into modern era. 

Started a model train club at my school and kids run both HO and G (it’s what I could get my mitts on quickly)!


----------



## wsakalaucks (Jan 28, 2019)

Tomahawk & Western RR said:


> Jerry McColgan said:
> 
> 
> > You surprised me in that I find it hard to believe that I started this topic a year ago today.
> ...


Add in how expensive it is to get into the hobby now, and it excludes a large group of people from even thinking about it. I’m hoping with my elementary school club I started, I can help bring that average down


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I think a person can get it easily by buying used. With us dying off more of that is available. I think too many fail to buy their track right away. Get tied up in buying cars/engines before they have something to run it on. I got my track early on, then worked on making my buildings. Was years I only had one engine and one McKeen car that I made. I am selling off some stuff as time goes on. I'll be 75 in a couple of weeks.


----------



## TrotFox (Feb 15, 2008)

42 years old, started buying large scale stuff in 1997... but before that I was running HO since I was 2. My parent's say it's the worst mistake they ever made. ;]

Trot, the aging, fox...


----------



## Mike Flea (Apr 8, 2014)

Just turned 60 in December, been into model railroading ever since my eldest brother set up his Lionel in the basement with a good percentage of automated accessories, I think I was 4 at the time. 


My first railroad was in N scale that I built on a 5' x 9' ping pong table at 13. 


After my wife and I were married, we worked on an HO layout on the same ping pong table, and the N scale stuff that I had saved in boxes, I built several 2' x 4' mini layouts that some were sold, and 2 were auctioned off for Benefits. 


After my wife and I moved into our own home in 1993, I started purchasing G scale stuff. First layout was 2 loops around a 5' x 7' pond. Now it's an elevated layout that runs around our raised garden boxes, approximate size is 20' x 48'.


----------



## bmwr71 (Jan 30, 2010)

A few years back, was at one of those "Greatest Hobbies" shows and spoke with a guy there that was supposedly a Piko designer and he spoke of needing cheap entry level G model railroad stuff so parents would buy it for their kids and that would get them into the hobby. He spoke of G people being older and maybe literally being a dying market. And like the locomotive he was running costs like $550. My parents must have hated we kids as even with adjusting for inflation, they would have never bought something like that for us.

I can see model railroading losing popularity due to computers and video games and smaller homes and the desire for immediate satisfaction. I might see that G model railroading could tend to be more for the older kids as it can be expensive, take up expensive space, be used as a garden decoration, be something one can relax and watch.

Putting your info out on the Net is not really a good idea. I will say I am very experienced at being a kid. And I got into G in the 80s, can't remember when. Was a fan of G for a while and was a poor boy but then found a Bachmann set at some now long gone Pace club store and that was the beginning of wasting a bunch of money, time, and space.

Doug


----------



## Graff (Jun 24, 2019)

Well, I'm 48 (turning 49 in a few days).
I've been in model railroading since I was about 11.
Started in HO, then over to G.
Then I went back to HO. Nowadays I build in HOn3 and G.


----------



## TDJR (Oct 11, 2019)

Currently 55. Started with model railroading when I was 5. O gauge then HO and added N scale in the mix. Got my own place Still building an N scale empire in the basement after 25+years but added a loop of LGB in a garden.


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

62 years young ...


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Like the song, another day older and deeper in debt 



Tennessee Ernie Ford



You load sixteen tons, what do you get? 

Another day older and deeper in debt 
Saint Peter don't you call me 'cause I can't go 
I owe my soul to the company store


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

I am 56. Be 57 in a few months.

Had a Lionel 0-27 layout in my room as a kid - which spent most of its life buried beneath piles of stuff. 

Did other things for a long time, then built the house. A couple years later, I tacked on the garage - with a big loft above it. Saw the 'Polar Express' movie and started thinking model railroad again; almost went with 'O,' but didn't care for the three rail look. Saw adverts for 'G,' went that route in 2004 (or was it 2005?) with a Bachmann big hauler set. Built a lot of tables, rebuilt the layout a couple times, grew frustrated with issues pertaining to dirty wheels and track. Work and other things took over, and the layout vanished beneath towering piles of stuff.

Then, a few years ago, my daughter had her first baby, and shortly thereafter told me 'you are not allowed to die until your grandson see's the trains running.' Bought a couple el-cheapo battery sets and was impressed - not much power, but no fits and starts and stalls from dirty wheels and track. Sent three favorite loco's off for battery conversion, and set about rebuilding the layout.


----------



## SophieB (Nov 22, 2015)

64. When I first met my (then) boyfriend he was into modeling trains so I joined him as a hobby we could enjoy together. Now he has neuropathy in his hands and can't deal with the small stuff real well so it mostly falls on me.


My (now) husband and I have a large garden that has trains running through it, not a lot of actual modelling going on.


----------



## Clubber (Jan 4, 2020)

I am 47. Started in this scale the Xmas of '83 with my first LGB starter set. Used to have a 4x8 Lionel platform which leaned against the bedroom wall most of the time. Slowly increased my collection each Birthday and Xmas. Rarely could do more than run them around the Xmas tree or a small circle on the back patio since I moved a lot. Now though, I have a nice house with a very large patio that we plan to stay in for awhile. I have set my trains up running atop the outside retaining wall and through the patio. Have about a 140' loop with one passing siding in the unused corner of the patio. My focus now is creating a small station and village around that siding. Settled on old western DRGW era a few years back and sold off my Euro stock. I like steam engines because of the moving parts and chuffs. It also gives me an excuse to run short trains. Engines run old MTS IIS because that was the thing back when I bought it in 2002 but will eventually upgrade. Trying to figure out how to set up the track to run more than two engines at a time as I never had the space to worry about it before. I don't really operate my trains as much as I prefer to sit back, relax and watch them with a cigar and tasty beverage.


----------



## bmwr71 (Jan 30, 2010)

How about this??? Old enough to know better and not care anymore.

Doug


----------



## rjriley1 (Aug 10, 2008)

I'm 55 I have bought O scale for about 30 years. Only owned G Scale for about 15 years.


----------



## STrinder5475 (Jul 28, 2020)

Just turned 30 on Monday. I've been into trains my whole life and started model railroading when I was 6. I started in HO since that's what my grandfather did, but also received a Lionel set from my neighbors. After years of jumping between the two, I chose O, though I also do some OO on the side. I got into G this summer figuring I wouldn't be able to travel anywhere because of you-know-what, so I bought a secondhand LGB Stainz set on eBay and then dived into Live Steam with an Accucraft Ruby. So I only have about two months experience in G Scale.


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Jerry McColgan said:


> Just for the fun of it, let's see where the ages of MLSers now fall.
> 
> I am 71 years old.
> 
> ...


Time flies...

I am now 76 and seldom run anything.

Jerry


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry, I am glad to see you still on the forum. I still run my trains and do upgrades for others. I will be 76 at the end of this year. I do miss the shows this year and meeting people like you.


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

I turned 82 on Thursday. Yesterday I ran my shared coal fired K27 for a couple of hours on Joe's RR, a fellow club member. Wesley, the co owner of the K27 also ran it for a while. Joe also ran his propane fired K36. It was great to get together with friends, run trains and visit.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Funny thing about that. We just keep aging until the end. 
I'm 74 now, and my posting photo is 12 years old, but I don't know how to update it. Below is a more recent photo.









It was taken on a Sunday when our hand bell choir had a selection for the service. That is why I look like I am attending an undertakers' convention.

All the best, David Meashey


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I would rather undertake running my trains.


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

The nice thing about this hobby is that one can drop in or out from time to time and friendships continue unbroken.

I have been inactive but continued to receive emails from MLS so here I am - in Central Arkansas, it’s 9 degrees outside, it’s snowing, yet I can view posts from friends worldwide that I have been out of touch with for years.

Jerry


----------



## MGates (Mar 16, 2016)

I'm 30 years old, and plan to be in the hobby for at least another 30 I hope!


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll be 75 in just a few days. Have been playing trains since the beginning of my memory. Occasional lulls, but for the most part still at it.


----------



## DanCole (Feb 16, 2021)

I'm 69 moved to Central Florida in 85 we started the LGB Garden Railroad in 87.


----------



## ddrum31 (Aug 30, 2017)

45, and a clown! As what’s his toes posted up there a few back. Lol 😜


----------



## GoldenBrassRail (8 mo ago)

I’m 38, male.
I suffer severe ADHD. If I don’t have my medications I am a Grade A weirdo. But as long as I have my medications I’m a Grade B weirdo, slightly less weirdo.


----------



## RR Buttes (Dec 31, 2021)

50 years old less than 1 year with large scale.


----------



## BHLindsey (6 mo ago)

56, and started with large scale in 2002.


----------

